# [Help] Changing boot animation sounds.



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

I want to change my boot animation sound and I'm having some difficulty finding info on it. I'm running liquid if it makes NY difference. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

As far as I know there is no boot sound for the gnex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

Not to debunk what you just said but a rooted coworker got it to work on his evo and that gave me the idea.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> As far as I know there is no boot sound for the gnex
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Pretty sure bamf has it working.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

http://db.tt/aAe0TVDa

If it makes a difference this is what I want.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

Guess not

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

You have to add a line of code in the desc.txt file within the boot animation.zip file. 
The line of code will tell when to trigger the sound ( which folder of the animation it starts) and also the relative path of the sound file. Usually in the same folder as the bootanimation.zip itself. 
Not all phones support sound, but obviously the gnex does. So there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

Download BAMF 1.0 on your PC. Us 7zip to unzip it, find the boot animation, remove/replace the graphics & sound file with your own. Rezip just the boot animation and replace the one you made with the one on your phone...just might work. Nandroid first!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

BootAnimator said:


> You have to add a line of code in the desc.txt file within the boot animation.zip file.
> The line of code will tell when to trigger the sound ( which folder of the animation it starts) and also the relative path of the sound file. Usually in the same folder as the bootanimation.zip itself.
> Not all phones support sound, but obviously the gnex does. So there shouldn't be an issue.


Never done this before and it sounds difficult. But I really appreciate your help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jjfs85 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey zcam6224, I'll try to slap something together for you when I get home from work. What boot animation do you want with it?


----------



## v8vroom (Sep 7, 2011)

And give us a "how to" if you please! Thanks jj!



jjfs85 said:


> Hey zcam6224, I'll try to slap something together for you when I get home from work. What boot animation do you want with it?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> You have to add a line of code in the desc.txt file within the boot animation.zip file.
> The line of code will tell when to trigger the sound ( which folder of the animation it starts) and also the relative path of the sound file. Usually in the same folder as the bootanimation.zip itself.
> Not all phones support sound, but obviously the gnex does. So there shouldn't be an issue.


So I just checked the BAMF bootani.zip and don't see this line in desc.txt? Am I missing something? Could you provide any additional info on this? Thanks!


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3737-boot-animation-wip-droid-prime/

This is how I did it for the Droid Bionic. 
There are files there to download and checkout. Sorry I can't be more descriptive here. Not gonna be around a PC for quite a while. 
Not sure how BAMF is doing it since there's options to enable/disable sounds and animation. And not sure how/if Samsung handles boot sounds differently. Give it a try and let me know how it works out.

Edit: 
Gah!!!! My site is down so nothing is showing over there. Sorry bout that. I'll try to find something to make it work.

Try this:
http://android.modaco.com/topic/343360-tutorialhow-to-make-your-own-android-boot-animations-with-sound-if-you-want/


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

http://db.tt/ap3sNVie

This is the boot animation I want with the sound from above.


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

I did what your page said and for some reason it isn't working. Well I should say I only did the part with the sound.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well unfortunately Mr jjfs85 tried with the sound but we are stuck. Has anyone else given this a shot?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

